# What packages are on DVD iso?



## nikitastepanov (Mar 25, 2020)

What packages are on DVD iso?


----------



## nikitastepanov (Mar 25, 2020)

And how to install packages from dvd?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2020)

nikitastepanov said:


> What packages are on DVD iso?


A selection. It's not possible to add all packages, it just doesn't fit on a DVD.



nikitastepanov said:


> And how to install packages from dvd?


I don't recommend using them, those packages are created when the release came out and are never updated. So they're already old and will require updating, might as well just install from the repositories and get up to date packages. In any case, you can use pkg-add(8) to install them.


----------



## msplsh (Mar 25, 2020)

The question might seem dumb but if they're trying to create a pre-internet install setup, it would be useful information to know which ones they are and if you can depend on them.


----------



## msplsh (Mar 25, 2020)

_DVD_PACKAGES seems to be the answer to the question









						freebsd-src/pkg-stage.sh at master · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## shkhln (Mar 25, 2020)

Don't copy urls from the address bar directly, click on a line number and choose the "Copy permalink" action.


----------

